# How long were you with your partners before you got engaged?



## Jenba

Hello ladies
I thought this was the best section to ask this question as you are all planning your weddings (congratuations :thumbup: )
How long had you been with your partners before getting engaged? Did he ask or you?
Did any of you have a child from a previous relationship when you got engaged to your new man?
I am just curious. My partner and I have been together a year, live together and i have a 3 yr old son from a previous relationship. I love my boyfriend so much and really could not imagine not being with him. Never felt like this with anyone else! Is it too early to be thinking about marriage? If he asked now I would sing YES! lol Don't know if he would ask yet tho haha


----------



## booflebump

We had been together for 16 months when Mr Boofs proposed to me. No children on either side for us. He started planning to propose when we had been going out just over a year (thats when he told my mum of his intentions) but it was always a case of when, not if. Think we had decided mutually at three months that we were going to get married :rofl: That said, it was a total surprise when he did actually ask!

xxx


----------



## Jenba

Auw congratulations!
We have mentioned getting married and it seems like that with us, not if but when ...
I just have a problem with patience lol
THanks x


----------



## Pops

We had been together 2 years but he had planned to do it 3 times before he actually did but things got in the way each time!! Like Boofs, it was when and not if, we had been speaking about if from a matter of weeks into our relationship, we knew this was it. He finally managed to pull it all together for my birthday last year....or so he thought! The ring didn't come back from the jewelllers, the flowers didn't show up in the morning as planned and the place we were going for lunch was closed :haha: He ended up doing it just under a fortnight later on a totally normal Saturday completely out of the blue and in honesty, I preferred that to if he had done it on my birthday :cloud9:

No kids on either side for us, just Missy on the way :kiss:

xxx


----------



## EstelSeren

We'd been together for 1 year and 2 weeks! No children for either of us yet. He asked me but like Booflebump we knew that we'd be getting engaged and had a mutual agreement at about 3 months in, we'd even asked each other unofficially! We were picking out rings together about a month or 2 before he actually asked and he'd even taken me into the jewellers to have my ring finger measured. He still managed to take me by surprise though!:dohh::happydance:

Beca :wave:


----------



## Jemma_x

We'd been together 2 years and 2 months, we have connor together and we live together. He proposed just before valentines day this year


----------



## SassySami

I was with my OH for 1.5 yrs before he proposed.. and no children tell after we got married


----------



## Jenba

Thanks ladies. I would ask him but even though its all about equal rights and all I would still rather have the old fashioned thing and him ask lol


----------



## booflebump

I'm sure he will surprise you when you least expect it :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Pops

I was just about to say what Boofs did, I knew it would happen one day so I didn't think I'd be that surprised by my God was I!! Just ask the girlies!! :haha:

He'll do you proud I'm sure :flower:

xxx


----------



## 24/7

We had been together nearly three years, and ever since we got together we had always discussed our future together, once we were married and with children. Before OH proposed we discussed it all abit more seriously, and OH proposed on christmas day. :D I hoped that he would, but he gave no actual warning signs that he was going to, and I knew he was going to ask my parents for their permisson to ask me, and they didn't give anything away, so I assumed that it wasn't going to be at christmas. I was wrong.... :happydance: I always knew we would but when he proposed I was still in shock and managed to get my yes out before bursting into tears I was so overcome. 
Two months 'til the wedding now and I couldn't be happier. No children for us yet, but we hope it will happen very soon. xx


----------



## Heidi

I dont think its too early at all! Me and OH got engaged after 8 months and am only just getting married now which will be around our 5 year anniversary. It probably would have been sooner if we were more organised and saved up sooner!


----------



## Glitterfairy

About 18 months :)


----------



## princess_bump

we started speaking of marriage and children with a few months of getting together, we've together from less than 3 months of actually being together :blush: and my OH proposed 'properly' after being together 17months :cloud9: (which was just after we started ttc :D

neither of us had children before, and we were only 20 when we met :cloud9: i was actually still at uni! we fell pregnant with our daughter 7months after he proposed and by the time we get married we shall of been together just over 5 years! and our little lady will be 2 years and 2 months :cloud9:


----------



## Jenba

Thank you ladies. I guess I just need to grow some patience! :-D


----------



## Vici

We had been together for almost excactly 2 years. He completely suprised me about 2 weeks before we signed for our house :)


----------



## dizzyisacow

6 months for me


----------



## mama2connor

We had been together for 2 years before we got engaged. We have had a pretty long engagement, and we're getting married in 10 days!! :D


----------



## Torsie

We'd been together for a little over 5 years. We started dating during our second year of Uni, then finished, got jobs, he moved in with me and my parents for a year or so, then we got our own place. Now we're engaged. No kids for either of us.


----------



## Jenba

mama2connor said:


> We had been together for 2 years before we got engaged. We have had a pretty long engagement, and we're getting married in 10 days!! :D

Congrats and good luck for your big day :thumbup:


----------



## aidensxmomma

My OH and I had been together 2 1/2 years before he proposed. Right in the middle of our living room :rofl:. We will be getting married next November, so we will be together for 4 1/2 years when we get married.


----------



## AngelzTears

I was with my hubs only about half a year when we got engaged actually. teehee


----------



## Jenba

AngelzTears said:


> I was with my hubs only about half a year when we got engaged actually. teehee

Awesome! I am goin to have to get him to pull his finger out then haha :happydance:


----------



## MrsVenn

Hi hun,

Well I'd been with DH for 11 months when he asked me to marry him. We knew it was on the cards for the future but I didn't expect it to be so soon. Luckily all sets of parents were over the moon and saw it coming (I was completely blind it seemed).

He asked me after 3 months to move in with him but we waited until we'd been together for 7 months. He then asked 4 months later to marry him. We've been married just over 2 years now and have lived together for 3 1/2 years, so something's 'right' ;)

No children on either side.


----------



## MrsVenn

Oo and I should state that he started to plan asking me after we'd been together for 6 months. He wanted to ask me then but was scared of my mum's reaction :rofl: Apparently he just 'knew'. :)


----------



## Enodia

Hi there!

My OH and I had been friends for a solid year before we started "dating." I never liked to call it that, but that was technically what we were doing. And 4 months later, he proposed. 5 months after that, we were married. 15 months later we had a beautiful baby boy.

Perhaps you could bring up the subject to see how he feels about the topic in general. It's such a huge deal when you're only even thinking about marriage; it's definitely worth discussing to maybe feel better about the prospect of your feelings being reciprocated. Hope everything goes the way you're hoping it will. :)


----------



## bump_wanted

we were together 10 months and he popped the question...tho we had known from about 6 months that we would get engaged 10 months after that we got married...i think theres something in the saying when you meet the one you just know. doesnt always need to be an easy ride but theres just something inside you that says this is it xx


----------



## CassieS

We had been together just about 4 years when he finally proposed this past Christmas and we're getting married in July! I think he finally got tired of me nagging him and gave in, haha! No kids on either side. 

If you truely think he's the one and you're ready then I think you should casually bring it up and see what his thoughts are on your future and see what he's thinking. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Jenba

bump_wanted said:


> we were together 10 months and he popped the question...tho we had known from about 6 months that we would get engaged 10 months after that we got married...i think theres something in the saying when you meet the one you just know. doesnt always need to be an easy ride but theres just something inside you that says this is it xx

I really feel that I could be with my partner forever! I have been engaged before, to my son's dad, but it always felt wrong - I just tried to kid myself that it was right! 

I may have a chat with him soon. I'm not getting any younger hehehe:winkwink:


----------



## bodacious

I met df at my senior prom. He had been dating my best friend for over a year, yet somehow I knew I would marry him. She soon after starting seeing his best friend on the side, and I convinced her to break Io with him. We all went on a double date, but it was so awkward nothing really happened. 11 months ago, we started seriously dating. We were verbally engaged 6 weeks later, moved in together 2 weeks after that. We had been together almost 5 months when he got down on one knee, and we get married in June!!


----------



## Secret

We got engaged after 1 year and 6 months. He proposed to me and no children yet!


----------



## sabby52

OH and I where together 6 months when we got Engaged (no children on either side) Dan came along almost 3 years later, we got married 6 years after Dan was born, then Dec was born when we had been married 5 years . We will be celebrating our 7th wedding anniversary this June and we have been together for a grand total of 15 years.

We where told that it would never last, I was to young (17), we got engaged to soon, he was way to old for me (25) ect. ect. ect. Boy did we prove them wrong !!!! lol


----------



## Jenba

sabby52 said:


> OH and I where together 6 months when we got Engaged (no children on either side) Dan came along almost 3 years later, we got married 6 years after Dan was born, then Dec was born when we had been married 5 years . We will be celebrating our 7th wedding anniversary this June and we have been together for a grand total of 15 years.
> 
> We where told that it would never last, I was to young (17), we got engaged to soon, he was way to old for me (25) ect. ect. ect. Boy did we prove them wrong !!!! lol

Thats a brilliant story! I love a nice happy ending. Congrats to you both xx


----------



## bodacious

Oh yeah no children for either and as I believe I said he asked!


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hi, well I am newly engaged. My OH asked after being together just over 2 years together. We had said from early in that marriage and children was something we would do together. I was like you Jenba I basically couldn't wait, we had said when I moved in that we would have an engagement party in summer but I fell pregnant then suffered a miscarriage, then a second so it kind of put things on the back burner. However my OH always said we will get married, but I was shocked when he proposed the other week. 

The proposal was very impromptu and was not part of his plans for that evening but the moment just took him and now we are engaged. We have spoken since as i am a major worrier and tbh we are very happy and we could have carried on as we were without problem. My OH has already been married and has 1 daughter from that relationship so I was worried that he may feel negative towards doing this as it wasn't a good marriage for him or her and I didn't want him to feel the same about this wedding, as without sounding awful his words are he would still spend the rest of his life with me if we didn't get married, its not a necessity to our relationship lasting or working. Hope that makes sense.

I do see me and OH spending the rest of our lives together, and it looks like the marriage thing will happen sooner than I expected too which is fantastic. I can only say my OH had said we would get married but he isn't a planner so it just happened for us when it was meant too. So perhaps it will happen for you too sooner than you think :hugs:


----------



## Jenba

KittyKatBabe said:


> Hi, well I am newly engaged. My OH asked after being together just over 2 years together. We had said from early in that marriage and children was something we would do together. I was like you Jenba I basically couldn't wait, we had said when I moved in that we would have an engagement party in summer but I fell pregnant then suffered a miscarriage, then a second so it kind of put things on the back burner. However my OH always said we will get married, but I was shocked when he proposed the other week.
> 
> The proposal was very impromptu and was not part of his plans for that evening but the moment just took him and now we are engaged. We have spoken since as i am a major worrier and tbh we are very happy and we could have carried on as we were without problem. My OH has already been married and has 1 daughter from that relationship so I was worried that he may feel negative towards doing this as it wasn't a good marriage for him or her and I didn't want him to feel the same about this wedding, as without sounding awful his words are he would still spend the rest of his life with me if we didn't get married, its not a necessity to our relationship lasting or working. Hope that makes sense.
> 
> I do see me and OH spending the rest of our lives together, and it looks like the marriage thing will happen sooner than I expected too which is fantastic. I can only say my OH had said we would get married but he isn't a planner so it just happened for us when it was meant too. So perhaps it will happen for you too sooner than you think :hugs:

Thank you! And lots of congrats on your engagement :happydance:
I hope my OH proposes this year, it would just make me die with happiness x


----------



## Lover

My OH proposed to me yesterday as it was our 4 year anniversary. We have no children but we are NTNP at the moment :thumbup:


----------



## Lover

Double post!


----------



## Sophie1205

Our baby was born 1 year after we got together (wasnt planned but was a welcomed suprise) and we got engaged after two years of being together xx


----------

